# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Entomologia (Insectos) >  Moscas en las flores en la Serena

## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os subo un par de fotos que tomé el pasado sábado por la tarde de unas margaritas que tenían encima unas moscas:





Un cordial saludo.

----------


## perdiguera

Preciosas fotos, me extraña que todavía haya margaritas florecidas.
El frío hará de las suyas con ellas.

----------


## REEGE

Hola Los terrines...
Este año tenemos moscas todo el año... Esperemos que pronto vengan lluvias, nieves y más frío y se vayan a espigar!!
Muy bonita la primera foto, no sé si serán margaritas o quizá algún tipo de manzanilla, es muy fácil de confundir!!
Bueno muchas gracias por mostrarnos todo lo que vés y de que manera!!

----------


## Los terrines

Yo tampoco sé si son margaritas, REEGE; y respecto a lo que comenta perdiguera sobre que todavía haya margaritas florecidas, en esta zona no es todavía, sino ya. Ahora están empezando a salir.

Un cordial saludo.

----------


## frfmfrfm

El campo parece también por aquí principio de primavera.
Lo que no entiendo bien es lo de las moscas.
Sobre la floración por aquí en la sierra norte de Sevilla una de las primeras plantas que florecen son los garbancillos. Ya buscare un rato para hacerles unas fotos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Aprovecho este hilo, si no le importa a Los terrines  :Wink: , para poner una foto de ayer de un par de moscardones en el tendero de mi casa, haciendo..., ¿las moscas se aparean?

----------


## Los terrines

Claro que no me importa, embalses al 100%, al contrario.

Y respecto a tu pregunta, te pongo un enlace para que veas que sí que se aparean, y, además, parece que las hembras son un poco promiscuas, ya que se aparean con varios machos (esta práctica se llama poliandria). Aquí tienes el enlace: http://ecodiario.eleconomista.es/med...cendencia.html

Que ahora te copio, para mayor facilidad:

"Las moscas se aparean con varios machos para mejorar la salud de su descendencia

Evitar un gen dañino para la descendencia podría ser la razón por la que las moscas hembra prefieren aparearse varias veces en vez de una sola, según un estudio realizado por un equipo internacional de científicos, que publica este viernes la revista Science.

La poliandria, como se llama a la práctica femenina de aparearse con varios machos, es muy común en el reino animal, pero el por qué de esa conducta es todavía una incógnita, sobre todo porque en algunas especies el coste puede ser muy alto (en las hembras de la mosca de la fruta Drosophila melanogaster, por ejemplo, precipita la muerte).
La poliandria, muy común entre los animales

Entonces, ¿por qué se mantiene? El equipo liderado por la doctora Nancy Weller, de la Universidad de Exeter en el Reino Unido, ha descubierto que en otro tipo de mosca de la fruta, Drosophila pseudoobscurala, la poliandria tiene un sentido, y es mejorar la salud de la descendencia.
Gen egoísta

Algunos machos de esta especie tienen en su cromosoma X el gen SR (del inglés "sex ratio"), un gen que los especialistas clasifican como un gen egoísta.

Este tipo de elementos genéticos están presentes en el genoma de los organismos y, de varias maneras, pueden "manipularlo" para cumplir su objetivo: poder estar en el máximo número posible en la generación siguiente, explica Weller.

En el caso de "sex ratio", lo que hace es matar a todos los espermatozoides que no llevan una de sus copias (estos es, los espermatozoides que llevan un cromosoma Y) para poder incrementar así su frecuencia a lo largo del tiempo en relación a otros genes.

"Por eso se llaman genes egoístas, porque el resto de genes se heredan normalmente de una manera equitativa", añade la investigadora. Las hembras no quieren tener descendencia con la fertilidad mermada

A las hembras mosca, lógicamente, no les interesa tener una descendencia con una fertilidad mermada a causa de este elemento y, por eso, de poder elegir, no se aparearían con los machos portadores del gen SR.

El problema es que no pueden distinguirlos, así que la estrategia que siguen es copular con varios machos para tener más probabilidades de hacerlo con uno "bueno", cuyo esperma compita con el de los machos SR, que contiene la mitad de espermatozoides y tiene, por lo tanto, las de perder a la hora de fecundar los óvulos.
Más cópulas

Para comprobarlo, los investigadores han expuesto a las hembras a machos portadores del gen SR y han seguido el comportamiento de apareamiento de las primeras durante varias generaciones.

Tras diez generaciones, determinaron que las hembras habían desarrollado la capacidad de reaparearse más rápidamente; pasaron de copular cada 3,25 días a hacerlo cada 2,75. Con esta conducta, dice Weller, las moscas promueven la competencia entre espermas y disminuyen el riesgo de que el padre de sus hijos sea un macho SR.

Los autores del estudio apuntan la posibilidad de que algunos problemas de fertilidad entre humanos pueden tener su origen en los genes egoístas."

Y esta es la foto que ilustra el artículo de El Economista:



Espero haberte ayudado, y un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Muchas gracias Los terrines.
Me pareció raro verlas así, nunca las había visto.
Bueno, otra cosa más que aprendo hoy aquí.

----------

